# First diagonal and second marginal



## stgregor (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello,

Physician treated SVG stenosis. PTCA was done in the SVG to the first diagonal, as well as stenting in the native second marginal branch. Would each of these interventions be coded (e.g. 92980, 92984)? Are they separate vessels? Or would only the stent be coded? Please advise ASAP; I'm a bit rusty on my cardio coding. Thanks!


----------



## diannemckenzie (Sep 7, 2010)

92980/om would be for the obtuse marginal
92984/ld would be for the diagonal


----------



## dlynes (Sep 7, 2010)

They are seperate vessels, which means that they would be coded as 92980,LC & 
92984,LD.


----------



## stgregor (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you! That's what I thought; just wanted to double check.


----------

